# Icon in JTextField wie z.B. bei der ComboBox



## Romsl (25. August 2004)

Hi,

und schon wieder ne frage von mir. Ist es möglich und wenn ja wie, ein icon in ein JTextField zu setzen, dass es wie bei einer ComboBox aussieht.
Ich könnte es auch einfach rechts daneben setzen, finde aber dass es besser aussieht wenn sich ComboBox und JTextFields mit Button ähneln.

Habs schon mit einfach drübersetzen versucht. Wird aber dann nicht gezeichnet.

Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. August 2004)

Hallo!

Bau einfach ne eigene Komponente oder verwende JGoodies:
http://www.jgoodies.com/products/images/validation/icons.png
http://www.jgoodies.com

Ne eigene Komponente könnte z.Bsp. so aussehen, dass sie von JPanel abgeleitet wird und einfach ein JLabel zum anzeigen des Bildes und ein JTextField für die Textoperationen enthält. Das wars.

Oder du leitest einfach von JTextField ab und überschreibst die paintComponent Methode.

Gruß Tom


----------

